# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Planning a Semi framless glass pool fence on besser block wall.

## dan76n

After watching this seasons "The Block" I've been inspired to spend some money on some work around the house instead of doing it all myself.
I'm getting a besser block wall installed tomorrow and I will be extending my semi framless pool fence across it. 
Should I try and work out where the posts will be and get the guys building the wall to not core fill the cavities I think the post will go in or am I best off getting them to core fill the whole thing and then get a core drill for the post install?

----------

